# german wirehair pointer pups



## Gundog (Aug 20, 2006)

I have 4 male and 4 female german wirehair pups for sale. They are AKC registered and come from an excellent bloodline. Parents are proven hunters. I will be selling them for $400.00 each. They will be ready to go in about two weeks. Please contact me at (701) 483-8138 if you would like more information on the pups. I can send you pics and pedigree info. You can also email me at [email protected]. I am located in Dickinson ND.[/img][/b]


----------



## mundie99 (Nov 14, 2006)

I have never heard of wirehair dogs. What are they like? I have a German Munster Lander, have you ever heard of them?


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Never heard of a german munsterlander. I've heard of small and large munsterlanders though. Do a search on the wire dogs....you'll find quite a few of them! German wirehaired pointers, deutsch drathaars, wirehaired pointing griffons, sticklehaars, wirehaired vizlas, pudlepointers......just to name a few!


----------

